# Series im working on ~~~~ The dark realm



## NoFoibles (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi i am about to come out with my first part of the dark realm, a series about a escaped convict from kento, the main roll is carried by  Natix (my fursona) if you would like to be included in the series, leave a link to your fursona/ avatar and i will try to count you in :3


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 25, 2011)

If you want a skeleton involved you can use my persona.
Appearance: Skeleton
Personality: coy, cocky, prank-loving, and cynical.


----------



## NoFoibles (Mar 25, 2011)

well i dont draw, if someone would like to draw in the series and post it on theirs it would be appreciated, and if you do want to be payed, well give me a couple days just lost my job lol


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 25, 2011)

I am not a good sketch artist sadly. But keep on looking!


----------



## Xaybiance (Mar 25, 2011)

NoFoibles said:


> well i dont draw, if someone would like to draw in the series and post it on theirs it would be appreciated, and if you do want to be payed, well give me a couple days *just lost my job lol*



"just lost my job lol"?

What the hell are you doing wasting your time on a forum asking people to join in on your [book/comic/something?!] with your deep and innovative murrsona as the protagonist? I'd be out about getting a new job so I wouldn't have to keep asking ma' and pa' for money, seeing as that you are nineteen.


----------

